# Forum Upgrade (going live february 18th)



## Josh DUK

Hello Forum Users,

I would like to personally thank everyone on the forum for all of the knowledge that has been built up over the years to support, help, and educate others affected by diabetes. 

Diabetes UK are in the process of upgrading the forum to the newest version of the software. Please keep an eye on this thread and we may be in touch for some of our members to test the new platform in the future.

*Josh DUK
Online Community and Learning Manager*


----------



## MrDaibetes

Josh DUK said:


> Hello Forum Users,
> 
> I would like to personally thank everyone on the forum for all of the knowledge that has been built up over the years to support, help, and educate others affected by diabetes.
> 
> Diabetes UK are in the process of upgrading the forum to the newest version of the software. Please keep an eye on this thread and we may be in touch for some of our members to test the new platform in the future.
> 
> *Josh DUK
> Online Community and Learning Manager*




Sound fantastic can't wait to see the changes, hopefully not too drastic and others find it for the best.


----------



## Docb

Please don't break it!


----------



## Pine Marten

I do hope it will be easier to read? I mean, no more grey type on pale backgrounds, *please*.....! There is nowt wrong with black type on a white ground


----------



## SueEK

I think the whole forum is great, we all need a bit of an update occasionally but hopefully nothing too drastic. Thank you Josh


----------



## Josh DUK

We have a test server up and just have to apply the software to and play around with the system. What sort of changes would you like to see on the forum?


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

As few as possible, please - it takes me ages to process changes (because of severe cognitive dysfunction)!  Please only make changes which people who use the forum think are necessary, don't change things just for the sake of a fresh look or anything like that ...


----------



## SueEK

I think it works well as it is, except that I’ve noticed people post on the new profile post which gets overlooked, rather than posting on newbies or the general message board.


----------



## MrDaibetes

Josh DUK said:


> We have a test server up and just have to apply the software to and play around with the system. What sort of changes would you like to see on the forum?


Dark forum skin please Josh ^^.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Agree that the Profile Post facility is unhelpful, many new members seem to get stuck there.

Also agree with @Pine Marten about readability of different print and background colours - please ensure that combinations can easily be read by older people with imperfect sight, not just by youngsters with no sight problems.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

silentsquirrel said:


> Agree that the Profile Post facility is unhelpful, many new members seem to get stuck there.
> 
> Also agree with @Pine Marten about readability of different print and background colours - please ensure that combinations can easily be read by older people with imperfect sight, not just by youngsters with no sight problems.



Being able to customise appearance on a per-user basis would be helpful for some people I think?

I also agree that the profile posts seem to confuse many new members who get a bit stuck there and may not get many responses.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Being able to customise appearance on a per-user basis would be helpful for some people I think?


That would be good for me, especially if I could keep everything just the way it is!  Though I agree with people who say there could be more contrast between text and background.

I agree about the profile posts too, I'm sure we must lose newbies who think they're being ignored, when actually it's just that no-one's seen their messages.


----------



## Eddy Edson

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Being able to customise appearance on a per-user basis would be helpful for some people I think?
> 
> I also agree that the profile posts seem to confuse many new members who get a bit tuck there and may not get many responses.



Agree with this. Apart from that, if it ain't broke ....


----------



## Ljc

I agree about  profile posts.
It would be great if we could customise the appearance to our personal needs. 

I would like to be able to sort the order  of my watched threads into my own requirements.


----------



## Northerner

I've been asking since 2015 for Profile posts to be removed, they are nothing but trouble and not in the least bit useful in a forum of this nature!  So much confusion for people is apparent, given the number of people who post on member's profiles thinking it is a Private Message, or new members posting questions there instead of starting threads  New members need to be given clear instructions about how to introduce themselves via a thread in the Welcome message they receive when joining (that might also stop people using the 'Contact' option to ask their questions because they don't know how to start a thread).


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

It would be great if the width of the posts could be reduced. I find it hard to read posts like @Northerner's above.
and prefer shorter lines like this. The extra space gained on the right could be used for displaying alerts, inbox
and your profile and doing searches without having to scroll back up to the top so often.
Oh and @Josh DUK, I've had plenty of experience beta testing software and would be happy to provide feedback on the new platform if required
Dez


----------



## Ralph-YK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> It would be great if the width of the posts could be reduced. I find it hard to read posts like @Northerner's above.
> and prefer shorter lines like this. The extra space gained on the right could be used for displaying alerts, inbox


The posts fit to the width of the window. So if you un maximize your browers and change the size of your window, then you can in effect set the adject the width of the post window.

Personally I'm not a fan of limiting the width of the main content, and putting loads of other stuff on the page taking space up.


----------



## Northerner

One thing I would say is that the first rule of User Interfaces is 'Don't make me think', so whenever and wherever possible the most obvious course of action should also be the correct course of action


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ralph-YK said:


> The posts fit to the width of the window. So if you un maximize your browers and change the size of your window, then you can in effect set the adject the width of the post window.
> 
> Personally I'm not a fan of limiting the width of the main content, and putting loads of other stuff on the page taking space up.


Yes @Ralph-YK I'm aware you can do that - however, when you have maybe a dozen or so web pages open in tabs (as I tend to have) it's a bit of a faff sizing and resizing when you switch from one to the other. Most all of the forums I use have a better readable layout eg like this 
https://www.tenforums.com/general-support/ 
When you land on the page you can start reading right away without the bother of resizing windows.
Dez


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> It would be great if the width of the posts could be reduced. I find it hard to read posts like @Northerner's above.
> and prefer shorter lines like this. The extra space gained on the right could be used for displaying alerts, inbox
> and your profile and doing searches without having to scroll back up to the top so often.


Sorry, but displaying things in the margin really wouldn't work for me, to the extent that it might make the forum completely unusable for me.  I can't have lots of different things on the same section of the page, it's too confusing for me (my cognitive dysfunction is really very bad, I can only cope with one thing at a time).
I think any major changes like that would need to be customisable so as to allow people like you more freedom without putting off people like me who would find them overwhelming.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Also, when you are making changes, please remember that while some people are accessing the site on a phone, some of us are accessing it on a desktop machine and don't want a narrow band of text down the middle of the screen!  I think customisability (if that's a word) is important.


----------



## Northerner

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Also, when you are making changes, please remember that while some people are accessing the site on a phone, some of us are accessing it on a desktop machine and don't want a narrow band of text down the middle of the screen!  I think customisability (if that's a word) is important.


Indeed - nowt more annoying than those websites that only display as though you are using a smartphone!


----------



## Thebearcametoo

A night mode would be lovely as I find it much easier to read (I have visual processing issues) and it’s often helpful for people with dyslexia. It would be good for the site to be as accessible as possible.


----------



## Ralph-YK

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Yes @Ralph-YK I'm aware you can do that - however, when you have maybe a dozen or so web pages open in tabs (as I tend to have) it's a bit of a faff sizing and resizing when you switch from one to the other. Most all of the forums I use have a better readable layout eg like this
> https://www.tenforums.com/general-support/
> When you land on the page you can start reading right away without the bother of resizing windows.
> Dez


Interestingly, the forum you've linked to as an example has similar layout as this site.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ralph-YK said:


> Interestingly, the forum you've linked to as an example has similar layout as this site.


Are you sure you have your browser window fully maximized? 
It looks like this on my monitor


----------



## silentsquirrel

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Are you sure you have your browser window fully maximized?
> It looks like this on my monitor
> View attachment 12257


On my laptop it looks just like this one, no blank spaces at the side!  I do *not *want stuff at the side of all posts, means much more scrolling.


----------



## Ralph-YK




----------



## Ralph-YK

I always worked maximised. MeeToo, are you using a screen resolution much higher than 1080p?


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ralph-YK said:


> I always worked maximised. MeeToo, are you using a screen resolution much higher than 1080p?


Nope - bog standard 1920 x 1080. 
What browser are you using?
I've just checked mine in Chrome, Firefox and MS Edge - they all look the same. 
Most strange!!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

silentsquirrel said:


> On my laptop it looks just like this one, no blank spaces at the side!  I do *not *want stuff at the side of all posts, means much more scrolling.



@silentsquirrel Josh asked the question *"What sort of changes would you like to see on the forum?"  *My reply was part of my wish list,  as I stated "It would be great if . . ." 
We are all entitled to our opinions, wishes, desires etc - I am not in any position to decide how or what changes will be made to the website, but I, like you, do have the right to say what I think. You obviously feel strongly about your opinions and I hope you will take the opportunity that Josh offered to lobby for your ideas for making positive changes to the forum. 
Dez


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@Ralph-YK are you using browser extensions/pop up blockers like Ghostery, AdBlock Plus etc - they can affect how web pages are displayed!  
Also, I'm a Windows Insider Programme tester and currently using Windows 10 Insider Preview *Build 18975 (20H1), *sometimes all sorts of strange things happen.

Dez


----------



## silentsquirrel

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> @silentsquirrel Josh asked the question *"What sort of changes would you like to see on the forum?"  *My reply was part of my wish list,  as I stated "It would be great if . . ."
> We are all entitled to our opinions, wishes, desires etc - I am not in any position to decide how or what changes will be made to the website, but I, like you, do have the right to say what I think. You obviously feel strongly about your opinions and I hope you will take the opportunity that Josh offered to lobby for your ideas for making positive changes to the forum.
> Dez


I apologise if you thought I was denying your right to say what you think, of course you have that right!  But we all also have the right to respond to suggestions.  I have already lobbied for losing the Profile Posts and improving readability, which would be very positive changes.
How will Josh assess which changes would be popular if we do not respond?


----------



## Ralph-YK

My other machine, Windows XP, SP3, Firefox, no adons, ads vidible, 1440 x 900 resolution. The other was Firefox with Adblock Plus


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

Ralph-YK said:


> My other machine, Windows XP, SP3, Firefox, no adons, ads vidible, 1440 x 900 resolution. The other was Firefox with Adblock Plus


Ahh!! Good old WindowsXP. IMHO it was and still is the best looking version of Windows.

I'm still intrigued as to how that TenForums looks on your pc with Firefox. I haven't used Firefox for quite a while but the only thing I can think of is that you may have its zoom level set higher than 100%.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

[*]Forum software by XenForo™ © 2010-2018 XenForo Ltd

This forum uses software designed by the above company. (There's a link at the very bottom of the page).

Assuming, they use the very latest version of their own software, it might be worth having a nosey round their community pages.
https://xenforo.com/community/#public-forums.17

It might (or might not) give you some idea of what _this_ new upgraded forum may look like.


----------



## mikeyB

The forum looks different (and behaves differently) on my PC, iPad and iPhone. so I suppose any upgrade will do the same. Discussion about the formatting is almost redundant, as it changes from device to device.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

mikeyB said:


> The forum looks different (and behaves differently) on my PC, iPad and iPhone. so I suppose any upgrade will do the same. Discussion about the formatting is almost redundant, as it changes from device to device.



I think that's probably right. I would hope that the technical team at Diabetes UK will implement a carefully considered responsive design to the new forum so that it adapts to any screen size to display the content in a clear and usable way.


----------



## Ralph-YK

mikeyB said:


> The forum looks different (and behaves differently) on my PC, iPad and iPhone.


That could be the site reconising you're on a portable device (small screens) and adjusting to that. Some sites don't and is dreadful to use on some screens.


everydayupsanddowns said:


> I think that's probably right. I would hope that the technical team at Diabetes UK will implement a carefully considered responsive design to the new forum so that it adapts to any screen size to display the content in a clear and usable way.


That's the idea of it.


----------



## Pine Marten

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I think that's probably right. I would hope that the technical team at Diabetes UK will implement a carefully considered responsive design to the new forum so that it adapts to any screen size to display the content in a clear and usable way.


I don't understand half the posts on this thread (being a Luddite) but I would urge the *content in a clear and usable way* please. To me this basically means clear, dark text, not pale grey, on a white background. All the rest of it is secondary if the text cannot be easily read. Thanks!


----------



## silentsquirrel

Pine Marten said:


> I don't understand half the posts on this thread (being a Luddite) but I would urge the *content in a clear and usable way* please. To me this basically means clear, dark text, not pale grey, on a white background. All the rest of it is secondary if the text cannot be easily read. Thanks!


Wish I could like your post multiple times!


----------



## Pine Marten

silentsquirrel said:


> Wish I could like your post multiple times!


----------



## Felinia

Josh DUK said:


> We have a test server up and just have to apply the software to and play around with the system. What sort of changes would you like to see on the forum?


A couple of times I have wanted to make a private reply, not post for everyone to see.  I haven't found a way of doing that so far.  Is it possible?


----------



## Ljc

Felinia said:


> A couple of times I have wanted to make a private reply, not post for everyone to see.  I haven't found a way of doing that so far.  Is it possible?


Hi.  Their are a couple of ways to PM someone . one  is to click on their name under their avatar, then click on start a conversation .

Another way is , click on *inbox* on the dark blue section near top right of every page , then click on start a conversion, then start entering the person aka ( forum name ) a drop down box should show up then click on the one you want .


----------



## Northerner

Felinia said:


> A couple of times I have wanted to make a private reply, not post for everyone to see.  I haven't found a way of doing that so far.  Is it possible?


Hi Felinia, it may be that you are not authorised to use the 'Private Messages'/Conversations facility - I'll tag @Josh DUK @Gwen Diabetes UK and @everydayupsanddowns so they can check and let you know (and authorise you!)


----------



## Josh DUK

Hello Felinia,

I checked your profile and you should be able to send private messages.


----------



## Felinia

Ljc said:


> Hi.  Their are a couple of ways to PM someone . one  is to click on their name under their avatar, then click on start a conversation .
> 
> Another way is , click on *inbox* on the dark blue section near top right of every page , then click on start a conversion, then start entering the person aka ( forum name ) a drop down box should show up then click on the one you want .


Many thanks - I hadn't realised that was a private conversation.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

If you go to someone's profile page and just post on their profile it's not private, but if you click start a conversation it is.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Interestingly I just had the ‘smilie’ glitch again. First time in ages. I have no idea what triggered it (iOS update perhaps??) but when I opened the smilie menu it instead opened a list of forum sections. 

I managed to fix the issue by closing all the open browser windows, closing and then re-opening the browser. So now the smilies are showing again properly. 

But is is odd!


----------



## Pine Marten

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Interestingly I just had the ‘smilie’ glitch again. First time in ages. I have no idea what triggered it (iOS update perhaps??) but when I opened the smilie menu it instead opened a list of forum sections.
> 
> I managed to fix the issue by closing all the open browser windows, closing and then re-opening the browser. So now the smilies are showing again properly.
> 
> But is is odd!


I still have that! Since I first reported it, it hasn't gone back to normal. I also have the thing where a member's username is not highlighted when I start to type it.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Pine Marten said:


> I still have that! Since I first reported it, it hasn't gone back to normal. I also have the thing where a member's username is not highlighted when I start to type it.



Are you viewing on phone/tablet or laptop Pine Marten?


----------



## Pine Marten

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Are you viewing on phone/tablet or laptop Pine Marten?


It's a pc (I don't have a tablet and don't use the phone for this sort of thing).


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Pine Marten said:


> It's a pc (I don't have a tablet and don't use the phone for this sort of thing).



Must be frustrating for you. I wonder if it might sort itself out if you cleared your browser cache?

I've only ever had it as an intermittent issue. It's working fine for me again now.


----------



## Pine Marten

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Must be frustrating for you. I wonder if it might sort itself out if you cleared your browser cache?
> 
> I've only ever had it as an intermittent issue. It's working fine for me again now.


Hmm... I've just done that on your suggestion and it hasn't made any difference. As a non-techy Luddite I am still baffled...


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Hopefully it’s a problem that will disappear when the forum upgrade happens.


----------



## Wirrallass

From another Luddite ~ On my profile page I can see who I'm following but I'd like to know who's following me. It doesn't state! Will this feature be installed please?
Thanks.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Benny G said:


> Hi, I have have temporarily added myself as a follower. Take a look and see if I am on your profile page.


Hi Benny.
So....I went into my profile page ~ scrolled down to 'Alerts's ~ tapped on Alerts (I had 6) and wholla there you are It said Benny G is now following you. Thank you my friend. 
But there's still a but.....I wonder why 'Who is following me' isn't listed  beneath People I follow?
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Benny G said:


> I took a quick screen shot to show where the following and followers should be on your screen.
> View attachment 12713


Thanks Benny but it doesn't show this on my Tablet. At least I know now how to track who's following me via my profile page. Thanks again.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Benny G said:


> The screen shot was from my profile page. That is the only page which shows following and followers.


I wonder why your profile page shows both following ~ and followers whereas my profile page doesn't?

Would be interested to know if any other members have the same issue?
WL


----------



## SueEK

wirralass said:


> I wonder why your profile page shows both following ~ and followers whereas my profile page doesn't?
> 
> Would be interested to know if any other members have the same issue?
> WL


Mine shows followers and I don’t follow anybody. I use an iPad and I’ve checked on my phone and that is the same.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

SueEK said:


> Mine shows followers and I don’t follow anybody. I use an iPad and I’ve checked on my phone and that is the same.



Mine too


----------



## Wirrallass

Benny G said:


> I took a quick screen shot to show where the following and followers should be on your screen.
> View attachment 12713


Thank you. This is a screenshot from my profile page.
* ul" data-toggle-if-pointer="yes" style="margin: 10px 0px 0px; padding: 5px 10px; color: rgb(255, 255, 255); background-color: rgb(35, 186, 236); border-top-right-radius: 0px; font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;">Your Account*


Your Alerts
Your News Feed
Likes You've Received
Watched Threads
Watched Forums

*Conversations*
View Conversations
Start a New Conversation

*Settings*
Personal Details
Signature
Contact Details
Privacy
Preferences
Alert Preferences
People You Follow
People You Ignore
Password
Two-Step Verification

I don't know what all that gobbledegook is at the top!
WL
Edited to say: This is a screenshot _of _my profile page ~ and not _from_ my profile page.


----------



## Ralph-YK

@wirralass actually, that's not a screenshot.  You copied the text. The bit at a top is actually code to control what text looks like. For example,
font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
Sets the font/typeface.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ralph-YK said:


> @wirralass actually, that's not a screenshot.  You copied the text. The bit at a top is actually code to control what text looks like. For example,
> font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
> Sets the font/typeface.


I don't understand @Ralph-YK. I pressed the volume & on/off on my Tablet at the same time to produce what I thought was a screen shot ~ but thanks for putting me right anyway. I'm sooo not tech savvy!!! 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi Josh.
Help please! 
I'm still having probs with the smileys! When I tap on the face my Tablet screen is filled with rows & rows of General Messageboard! When I attempt to clear the screen I then lose my post & have to start again. What I'd like to know is this: Why can't I use Smileys on my Tablet? I've tried doing this but they don't appear in my post! Theres so much more to choose from on my Tablet.
Thanks in advance.
WL


----------



## Josh DUK

wirralass said:


> Hi Josh.
> Help please!
> I'm still having probs with the smileys! When I tap on the face my Tablet screen is filled with rows & rows of General Messageboard! When I attempt to clear the screen I then lose my post & have to start again. What I'd like to know is this: Why can't I use Smileys on my Tablet? I've tried doing this but they don't appear in my post! Theres so much more to choose from on my Tablet.
> Thanks in advance.
> WL



Hello Wirralass, 

I will ask the forum architect about this issue.


----------



## Wirrallass

Josh DUK said:


> Hello Wirralass,
> 
> I will ask the forum architect about this issue.


Thank you Josh.
WL


----------



## Pine Marten

wirralass said:


> Hi Josh.
> Help please!
> I'm still having probs with the smileys! When I tap on the face my Tablet screen is filled with rows & rows of General Messageboard! When I attempt to clear the screen I then lose my post & have to start again. What I'd like to know is this: Why can't I use Smileys on my Tablet? I've tried doing this but they don't appear in my post! Theres so much more to choose from on my Tablet.
> Thanks in advance.
> WL


This is still happening to me when I use my computer. On my laptop however everything is normal (like this )


----------



## Ralph-YK

Pine Marten said:


> This is still happening to me when I use my computer. On my laptop however everything is normal (like this )


Which OS, browser & version are you using on each. That might help pin down the problem.


----------



## Pine Marten

Er... I've got Windows 10 on both, also Google Chrome - I've no idea what version (I am so non-techy I had to google OS, browser and version)


----------



## Blue flash

1 day to go, excited to see new design.

I'd like to see pinned messages with FAQ, if that's possible and not too much work to updated.

Love this forum as sadly NHS seems to be failing me at moment


----------



## Ljc

I can’t wait either. 
The folks on this forum helped me through some difficult times esp when I went onto insulin and wasn’t getting the help I should have.


----------

